# Reducing keyboard sensitivity?



## cwilmot (Apr 21, 2001)

My keyboard is very "touchy". The slightest excess pressure on a key causes it to repeat itself, sometimes several times. What is the control that reduces this sensitivity. My OS is 98SE.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Sounds just like a sensitive keyboard. I am not sure if there is anything you can do about that.

You can try looking in Control Panel > Accessibility options > Keyboard tab. Trying playing around with those setttings.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Check in the BIOS first.

Key repeat "rate" is set there in some BIOS version, but otherwise it could be a keyboard fault, with the "debouncing" circuitry being faulty.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

You can try to lower the repeat rate:
Start> Settings> Control Panel> Keyboard> on the Speed tab, lower the Repeat rate to the Slow side and set the Repeat delay to Long.


----------

